# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  elektricna vs.rucna izdajalica

## talibasi

zanima me koja izdajalica boolje "izvlaci" mlijeko, rucna ili elektricna i kada bi kupovali koju elektricnu bi preporucili (ako bi uopce preporucili elektricnu)?! 

hvala!   :Kiss:

----------


## MBee

Ja sam koristila i jednu i drugu i kod električne mi se sviđa što možeš podesiti brzinu i jačinu isisa kako ti trenutno odgovara. Ja sam kod ručne svako malo otresala ruku jer mi se kočila a kod električne se udobno smjestiš i odmaraš.

----------


## zrinka

ovdje imas kako izabrati izdajalicu
http://www.medela.com/Newfiles/faq/choosebp.html

zavisi od uporabe, tj da li je koristis svaki dan, ili samo povremeno, da li izdajas punu kolicinu mlijeka za hranjenje ili samo pomalo i sl

rucne izdajalice rade sporije, treba vise vremena da se dobije kolicina mlijeka koju s elektricnom dobijes za krace vrijeme...


rucno izdajanje je besplatno i uvijek dostupno i nekim mamama kad se uhodaju, ide odlicno...

zatim postoje jednostruke i dvostruke (za obje dojke istovremeno), elektricne, pa na baterije i rucne...
zatim postoje i one gdje reguliras tlak...

vani se izdajalice iznajmljuju i to je dosta zgodno, jer su el izdajalice dosta skupe, pa recimo ako je mami beba u bolnici u inkubatoru, dobije od bolnice el izdajalicu i izdaja se koliko bi cesto dojila i samo to mlijeko njene bebe ili beba prima...

koliko ja vidim, medeline i (kršitelj koda)ove su navise hvaljenje...

ako se izdajalica dugo i cesto koristi, morala bi biti kvalitetna jer izdajalice mogu napraviti probleme s bradavicama....

eto, pitaj sve sto te zanima  :Smile:

----------


## luce2006

teoretski bi elektricna izdajalica tribala bit ucinkovitij
meni je rucno izdajanje bilo najbolje i najucinkovitije i najmanje bolno, (kršitelj koda)ova izdajalica mi nije nista pomogla i jos mi je nabila ragade ali eto...probaj, svakoj zeni je drugacije

----------


## la11

ja sam imala (kršitelj koda)ovu i bila mi je super,a ja sama ručno nisam mogla nikako

----------


## talibasi

> Ja sam koristila i jednu i drugu i kod električne mi se sviđa što možeš podesiti brzinu i jačinu isisa kako ti trenutno odgovara. Ja sam kod ručne svako malo otresala ruku jer mi se kočila a kod električne se udobno smjestiš i odmaraš.


koju električnu si koristila? jesi li s njom izdajala za svaki obrok ili samo povremeno?

zrinka, hvala na linku! detaljno cu prouciti!  8) 

ja izdajam karlu za svaki obrok (usprkos svim naporima i mojim i njegovim dojenje nam nije bas ucinkovito) pa sam vec pomalo umorna od rucne izdajalice koju imam i jako sam s njom zadovoljna i ide mi prilicno lako! uz to nedavno mi se zacepio kanalic (usprkos redovitom izdajanju + dojenju luke), pa mi je skocila visoka temperatura i zavrsila sam na antibioticima. tada sam i pocela razmisljati o nabavci elektricne jer bi svakako zeljela izbjeci ponovna zacepljenja (cula sam da se to zna redovno javljati), a i zeljela bi ubrzati izdajanje, obzirom da to ipak radim 6-7 puta dnevno! 

 :Love:

----------


## MBee

Imam Medelinu električnu ali sam se izdajala povremeno kad sam morala Evu ostaviti na čuvanje. Išlo mi je puno brže pa sam obično ujutro uz doručak i kavu lagano izdojila.

----------


## talibasi

hvala na odgovoru!

 :Love:

----------


## stray_cat

dok sam bildala mlijeko koristila sam onu veliku medelu koja izdaja obje strane istovremeno, nju sam kosristila i poslje dok sam isla na posao pa sam tamo izdajala, i nju sam koristila 9 mjeseci. nakon toga sam koristila onu malu elektricnu medela izdajalicu

tu i tamo sam se znala rucno izdojiti ali rukom, ne rucnom izdajalicom

velika izdajalica mi je bila ok zbog toga sto je sve islo super brzo, sa malom elektricnom mi je bilo super to sto sam bila pokrena, sa njom se moze izdajati i na baterije i moze se sa prikljuckom ukopcati i u autu pa je izdajanje bilo moguce bilo gdje

ako nosite opremu za izdajanje negdje van spretno je oprane sesirice i sve ociscene zamotati u aluminijsku foliju. dok ste doba drzite ih u frizideru jer je to mjesto di ima najmanje bakterija

----------


## Mum2Be

A gdje se moze nabaviti elektricna izdajalica?!

----------


## MBee

Ja sam svoju nabavila u Nizozemskoj i prodajem ju ako si zainteresirana.

----------


## izluđena

Podizem malo temu.
Naime, meni sa rucnom (kršitelj koda)ovom izdajalicom je nemoguce izdojiti se.
Zanima me da li su elektricne bolje po tom pitanju ili vrijedi pravilo ako ne mozes sa rucnom nemozes ni sa elektricnom??

----------


## Kaae

Dobra elektricna izdajalica, pogotovo ona tzv. hospital grade, trebala bi biti efikasnija od rucne, tim vise sto se za vecinu elektricnih mogu kupiti dodatni nastavci - bitna je velicina dijelova koji se stavljaju na dojke. Ako nisu dobre velicine, mozes izdajati do sutra, a ni za sto.

No... ako ne izdajas svakodnevno pa cak i vise nego jednom na dan, dobra dvostruka elektricna izdajalica je, u principu, prevelika investicija.

----------


## izluđena

Kaae, naisla sam na rabljenu Medelinu za obje dojke za 800kn pa razmisljam da ju uzmem. Znas za moj problem sa druge teme pa eto i ovo mi je palo na pamet :Smile:

----------


## *mamica*

Meni je električna izdajalica značila preporod za dojenje s drugim djetetom. Koristila sam Medelinu jednostranu i bila mi je idealna za šetnje (prevelike grudi, nisam mogla dojiti vani), za iznenadne situacije (sprovod bliske osobe), za putovanja... sve situacije u kojima je korisno imati izdojeno mlijeko ako iz bilo kojeg razloga ne možeš dojiti u javnosti ili biti prisutan uz dijete.

Začas bih napunila bočicu, takvu brzinu izdajanja i količinu nikada nisam mogla postići sa ručnom izdajalicom.

No, moram napomenuti da mi nismo imali problema sa konfuzijom i ponudom/potražnjom pa smo se mogli služiti izdajalicom bez straha, inače na to jako treba paziti!

----------


## izluđena

Meni na rucnu neide gotovo nista svega sam par puta uspjela izdojiti. Htjela bi povecati kolicinu mlijeka i da mogu dati malom na bocicu., obzirom da imamo problema sa dojenjem.
Samo me zanima da li bi elektricna uspjela izvuci ono sto rucna nemoze ili sam u zabludi?
Neznam nikoga tko ju ima, zapravo oko mene su svi na adaptiranom pa nemam koga pitati ni posuditi.

Kaae, ne kuzim na kakve nastavke mislis?
Kako se to kupuje? Vecinom imas samo ono sto dode sa izdajalicom i rezervne dijelove za istu, mislim da je tako kod (kršitelj koda)a.

----------


## Kaae

> Kaae, naisla sam na rabljenu Medelinu za obje dojke za 800kn pa razmisljam da ju uzmem. Znas za moj problem sa druge teme pa eto i ovo mi je palo na pamet


Kod rabljenih je bitno da kupis sve dijelove nove - one cijevi, nastavke za grudi, itd. Plus, jedino kod Medele Symphony je sigurno da mlijeko ni u kojem slucaju nije uslo u samu napravu. Sve ostale mogu biti kontaminirane.

Znam da se rabljene izdajalice kupuju; ali uvijek volim ovo naglasiti.

----------


## Kaae

E, sad, nazive na hrvatskom ne znam -- moje jedino iskustvo s izdajalicama je tu u Americi. Pretpostavljam da si nasla Medela Pump in Style, ili nesto slicno (ja imam tu).

Ovo je tubing, trebaju ti dvije cijevi: http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/...oL._SY300_.jpg
Ovo je flange, trebaju ti dvije, odgovarajuce velicine za tvoje dojke. Ono sto dolazi s izdajalicom uglavnom ne odgovara nikome: http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/...L._SL1500_.jpg
Ovo je ostatak dijelova za flange (flange je takodjer na slici), no to bi mogla iskoristiti od prosle korisnice jer se moze lako iskuhati: http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/...0L._SY355_.jpg
U principu i flange mozes naslijediti jer ga mozes iskuhati. Cijevi puno teze.
Ovo su filteri, vjerojatno zelis nove: http://g-ecx.images-amazon.com/image...325740909_.jpg


Kad kupujes flange, ovako to sve skupa treba izgledati (ovdje u principu IBCLC savjetuju oko tocne velicine): http://blog.medelabreastfeedingus.co...3.53.46-PM.png

----------


## izluđena

Kaae, pa ima li nesto u kaj se ti ne kuzis?  :Smile: 

Svoju (kršitelj koda)ovu rucnu sam kupila novu, a ove su dosta skupe, a kako neznam da li ce mi koristiti mislila uzeti rabljenu.
Nasla sam ovo:
http://www.njuskalo.hr/oprema-bebe-o...oglas-16955801
i
http://www.njuskalo.hr/djeca-ostalo/...oglas-17068846
ali nekako ne bi (kršitelj koda) jer nisam bas zadovoljna ni s rucnom

Kaj ti mislis?

----------


## Kaae

Ma izdajalice su tu uobicajena pojava (brdo zena se vraca na posao 6 tjedana nakon poroda) tako da je to dio standardnog La Leche treninga. Plus sam i sama koristila dvostruku elektricnu prvih mjesec dana. 

Za tu prvu, ako je koristena, ja bih svakako kupila nove cijevi i filtere. Ove dijelove za na dojku i plasticni zglob koji spaja cijev s flange-om, to bih dobro iskuhala. O ovim drugima ne znam ama bas nista iz iskustva (ne znam ni za tu prvu, nije ista kao ona koju sam koristila, koja spada u standardnu opremu za svakodnevno izdajanje (preko nekoliko puta na dan).

----------


## izluđena

Kod nas na trzistu ima samo ovih od Medele: http://bauerfeind.hr/kategorija-proi...te/izdajalice/

Moguce je da su im nazivi razliciti, ako u svakoj zemlji se auti drugacije zovu, zasto ne bi mogle i izdajalice  :Smile: 
Trebala bi provjeriti kako je kod nas sa tim rezervnim dijelovima i koja im je cijena. Mislim da lose stojimo po tom pitanju.

Kupila bi ja i novu, ali skoro 2000kn za nesto sto neznam hoce li mi pomoci mi je puno.

----------


## Kaae

Nije niti jedna od tih na slici Pump in Style (Advanced). Mislim, nije bitno kako se zovu, bitna je snaga i efikasnost. 

A hoce li pomoci ili nece, to nikad ne znas. Izdajanje nakon podoja pomaze u vecini slucajeva, ali pitanje je treba li ti to stvarno u cilju povecanja proizvodnje - dijete koje sisa je najnajnaj efikasnije.

----------


## izluđena

Nasla sam tvoju na amazonu.

Znam ja da je beba najefikasnija, ali moj nece,a ja bi mu radije davala svoje na bocicu nego ad.

----------


## zasad skulirana

poučena prvim neuspjehom ja sam naručila T.Tip** sa Amazona....zvala sam uvoznika za HR i samo su me otpepali da imaju ručne i da ne nabavljaju električne...
s prvom sam imala ručnu Av***vu i pumpala bi ko debil uru vremena za jedva 20ml,ruka bi mi otpala...

----------


## izluđena

zasad skulirana tako je i meni. Mozda bi mi elektricna ipak onda pomogla.

----------


## zasad skulirana

ja se stvarno nadam...a ako ne,prodat ćemo ih jedva rabljene.... :Grin:

----------


## izluđena

Ja sam shvatila da si ju vec koristila.
Mislim da elektricnu TT imas u baby center. Znam da sam negdje naletila i na nju.
TT ja ne bi, posudila sam njihovu rucnu i teska je za rastavit i skoro nemoguca za ocistit, barem meni.

----------


## zasad skulirana

ne,nisam još,tek mi je stigla prije par dana sa Amazona,2go dijete imam roditi po Božiću....meni je uvoznik rekao da nemaju električnu uopće u ponudi u Hr...
odmah sam ju (bez gledanja uputa) krenula rastavljati i analizirati i mogu ti reći da mi je peace of cake za sastavit....

----------


## izluđena

Ajde super, meni je rucna bila koma, a jos  sam ju dobila i lose ociscenu tako da mi se gadilo i probat.
Lijepo sam zahvalila i vratila  :Smile: .

Ja bi Medelinu, ali uzasno su skupe.

----------


## jelena.O

bilo je za iznajmit ajde potraži temu

meni je super išlo s (kršitelj koda)* dok sam morala ( godinu dana)

----------


## izluđena

Slovenci imaju najam, ali ispada jeftinije kupit. Najam bi mi sad bio koristan za probu. Pogledat cu.

----------


## ivana.sky

Uzela (kršitelj koda) elektricnu polovnu. Ne bi je mijenjala za 100 rucnih! Preporucam!

----------


## ivana.sky

P.s.rucna nuby ili chicco kao trubice - nikako! Bolno, sporo, iscrpljujuce!!
(kršitelj koda)ova rucna mi bila ok, ali i dalje preeespora...
Kad se samo sjetim, nocima sam se borila s izdajanjem po 2h. 
Sad na elektricnu 10min i milina  :Wink:

----------


## sara10

Ja sam vjerovatno jedna od rijetkih kojima je ručna izdajalica dobra. Ja imam ručnu i koristim je kada trebam negdje ići pa ostavim muža sa malim da ima izdojeno u bočici i noću ponekad kad mi mlijeko jako nvre (kad maleni duže vremena ne doji, poveća mi se količina mlijeka u sikama) i tada izdojim po 100, 120 ml doslovno u 2 min. Ja stisnem ono samo curi.
U rodilštu sam koristila električnu, al meni je bolja ručna. Možda u rodilštu još nisam toliko mlijeka imala pa je sporije išlo, al ja sam zadovoljna sa ručnom. Koristim je po potrebi, ne svaki dan.

----------


## Kaae

Rucna je vise nego dovoljna za povremeno izdajanje (pogotovo ako tijelo reagira na izdajalice). Ali ako netko treba izdajati za preko nekoliko obroka dnevno (a to su uglavnom majke koje rade i majke djece koja opravdano ne mogu sisati iz zdravstvenih razloga), onda ce svakako biti lakse obaviti posao s dvostrukom elektricnom izdajalicom nego s jednostrukom rucnom.

----------


## izluđena

Postoji najam i kod nas. Za prva dva tjedna, obavezna, najam je 300kn, a moras kupiti i nove setove kojima cijena ovisi o vrsti izdajalice i kostaju oko 250,300 kn. To je vec skoro pa pola nove izdajalice, pa mi se cini da je bolje riskirat i kupit.

----------


## eryngium

Ja se patila s ručnom, onda skužila da više i brže istisnem ako se sama pomuzem nego uz pomoć izdajalice. Kako mi je krenula temperatura i cice se skamenile, vrag odnio šalu i sad mi je el. me*****a swing najbolja frendica. Nije mi žao ni kune.

----------


## snupi

ja sam (kršitelj koda)ovu rucnu stiskala godinu  i dva mjeseca!

----------


## nanimira

mi smo malo kasnije isključivo prodojile pa sam prvo koristila ručnu Av. da radim na proizvodnji nakon podoja. Otpale mi ruke i dan mi se sveo na izdajanje i izdajanje, pukla sam..onda mi je mužek kupio Av. električnu, i konačno smo uspjele. Mogu reći da nije bilo el.izdajalice da bih odustala od dojenja. Ovako smo isključivo prodojile s 1,5mj. i dojimo još uvijek ( 2 god. ).

----------


## Vlattka

Ima li netko da mu nije išlo izdajanje rukom niti ručnom izdajalicom, a da je s električnom stvar bila drukčija? Imam dijete s kojim je dojenje neslavno završilo s 3 mjeseca, mala je bila vrlo žestoki odbijač...Izdajanje isto nula bodova, količine su bile premale. Drugo dijete je tek u planu, ali stvarno ne bih htjela da se priča ponavlja (iako će možda sve biti ok, tko zna). Tako da bih kupila električnu. Voljela bih čuti da ima bar neke šanse da funkcionira  :Unsure:

----------


## jelena.O

jesi li skužila zakaj dete nije htjelo cicu? moj najstariji je u istoj dobi prestal cicat, ja imala ešerihiju, ali kasnije je htio isto mlijeko iz flašice, uspješno izdajala preko godinu dana, imala sam posuđenu Ave*nt čiji sam vrat uspjela zdrobit, pa sam kupila novu i naručila vrat tak da sam imala zamjenu, ista priča bila s drugim detetom s time da nisam navikavala na flašicu nego sam to vrijme izdajala i davala na žličicu posle kad se stanje sredilo nastavila cicati još 2.5 godine, za treće nisam izdajala uopće

----------


## zasad skulirana

meni nažalost nije uspjelo ni 2gi put sa električnom...rekord mi je bio 40-50ml za kojih bi se izdajala preko uru vremena i to samo ujutro...preko dana 20-30ml :Sad:  
pukla bi ko' kokica da nisam uvela AD na SNS i pomalo ga izbacivala dok nisam došla do isključivog dojenja....

----------


## Vlattka

Znači bolje je da se opskrbim SNS-om za svaki slučaj? 
Dijete je prestalo sisati bez nekog posebnog razloga, bolje je reći da nije ni počelo. Jednostavno nije htjela. Nije bilo nikakvih vidljivih razloga, niti u nekim nalazima, niti u fizičkim osobitostima. Valjda je jednom u rodilištu i dvaput kod kuće u ta tri mjeseca tako pojela pristojan obrok (barem se činilo po trajanju). A izdajanje baš nikako nije išlo, iako je i ona htjela piti izdojeno iz flašice. Naravno, sa svakim novim obrokom AD-a sve je više odbijala dojenje. I tako. No bila sam nerealna i očekivala da će sve ići super. Sad sam baš nabrijana, nisam još ni trudna a već planiram šta i kako  :Grin:

----------


## Kaae

> Ima li netko da mu nije išlo izdajanje rukom niti ručnom izdajalicom, a da je s električnom stvar bila drukčija? Imam dijete s kojim je dojenje neslavno završilo s 3 mjeseca, mala je bila vrlo žestoki odbijač...Izdajanje isto nula bodova, količine su bile premale. Drugo dijete je tek u planu, ali stvarno ne bih htjela da se priča ponavlja (iako će možda sve biti ok, tko zna). Tako da bih kupila električnu. Voljela bih čuti da ima bar neke šanse da funkcionira


Sve se moze nauciti pa i izdajanje. Cesto se kaze da zene "ne mogu" izdojiti, no to nije istina samo po sebi. Izdajanje nije pokazatelj proizvodnje mlijeka, ali svatko moze nauciti izdojiti barem nesto, a uz dovoljno prakse i dobru opremu te uz puno truda, moze se prehraniti dijete ekskluzivno izdajanjem.

Ja ne mogu izdojiti nista rukom ili rucnom izdajalicom - rukom ne znam, rucna izdajalica koju sam imala mi nije odgovarala, a dvostrukom elektricnom sam naucila izdojiti koliko treba, kad/dok je trebalo. Tu kod mene se zene mahom vracaju na posao, puno radno vrijeme, kad su bebe stare 6-8 tjedana i normalno izdajaju. Neke odmah bez problema, a neke nauce kroz par dana ili tjedana.

Nikako ti ne bih savjetovala da u novu trudnocu udjes s izdajalicom. Izdajalica ima u ducanu, kupit ces AKO ce trebati. A nema razloga za to, vise nego vjerojatno, ako u trudnocu udjes s boljim stavom i s organiziranom podrskom. Odslusaj Rodinu skolicu, pogledaj Mlijecni put, prati SOS grupu na Facebooku.... ovih dana ce proraditi i hrvatski La Leche League na Facebooku. Sve to ti moze pomoci puno vise od elektricne izdajalice prije nego sto ostanes trudna!

----------


## Kaae

Joj, nemoj kupovati ni SNS. I to ces nabaviti kad i ako ce trebati.

----------


## sirius

> Ima li netko da mu nije išlo izdajanje rukom niti ručnom izdajalicom, a da je s električnom stvar bila drukčija? Imam dijete s kojim je dojenje neslavno završilo s 3 mjeseca, mala je bila vrlo žestoki odbijač...Izdajanje isto nula bodova, količine su bile premale. Drugo dijete je tek u planu, ali stvarno ne bih htjela da se priča ponavlja (iako će možda sve biti ok, tko zna). Tako da bih kupila električnu. Voljela bih čuti da ima bar neke šanse da funkcionira


Nemoj. Meni nije radilo nikakvo izdajanje , niti rucno, niti rucna izdajalica, niti elektricna izdajalica.
iako sam znala svu tehniku i bila vrlo temeljita ( izdajanje svaka tri sata obavezno).
Mislim da se puno vise isplati uloziti u edukaciju i pravilno stavljanje djeteta na prsa , te rijesavanje problema sa dojenjem cim se dogode, jer je dijete apsolutno najbolja izdajalica .
( prvo dijete je iskljucivo dojeno, a izdajanje mi nije islo. Drugo je bilo bolesno i nije moglo dojiti , a izdajanje mi nije islo.)

----------


## sirius

Iako se se izdajanje moze nauciti ( i vecina to moze) ima zena koje nemaju refleks otpustanja mlijeka kod izdajanja. 
Ja ga nikad nisam imala, a kad sam dojila nisam imala problema.

----------


## Vlattka

Hvala! :Yes:

----------


## Kaae

> Iako se se izdajanje moze nauciti ( i vecina to moze) ima zena koje nemaju refleks otpustanja mlijeka kod izdajanja. 
> Ja ga nikad nisam imala, a kad sam dojila nisam imala problema.


 Isto. Ali uspjela sam izdajati dovoljno, kad je trebalo. Samo je trajalo.. i trajalo.

----------


## Mariskaa

Trebala bi pomoć. Razmišljam da si kupim električni izdajalicu kad krenem raditi jer bi nastavila dojiti. Svaki drugi dan neću viđati malu od 7-20:00 kad radim drugu smijenu a ne bi željela da zbog posla prekinem dojenje. 
Povremeno sam koristila ručnu izdajalicu i nekad bi dobila 50-60 ml al vrlo rijetko, većinom oko 20-30 ml. Osvježim da ima još al jednostavno neide a i kad su prepunjeni, nemoguća mislima izdojiti. 
Imala sam tommee tippee ručnu, pa sam mislila njihovu električnu uzeti. Ima li itko iskustva? Ili savijte za bolju? Šta moram gledati kod kupnje?

----------


## Kaae

Za izdajanje dovoljne kolicine mlijeka za bebu koja ce biti odvojena od tebe od 7 ujutro do 8 navecer svaki drugi dan, ja bih ti svakako preporucila dvostruku elektricnu izdajalicu. Hoces li imati vremea za izdajanje na poslu? Idealno bi bilo izdajati svakih 3h dok beba i ti niste zajedno. 

Za preporuku izdajalice, to je sve individualno. Ja bih svakako uzela nesto za sto su dodatni/rezervni dijelovi dostupni na trzistu, pogotovo ako mislis da ces izdajati neko duze vrijeme. Pod tim mislim na razne velicine onih skoljki za dojke, rezervne membrane, cijevi, itd. Ucinkovitost izdajalice ovisi o tome kako ona i njeni dijelovi pristaju na dojke, plus sto komponente moraju biti u top formi. Membrane, recimo, treba mijenjati redovito i cesto.

Koliko je stara beba? Koliko joj obroka treba dok ste razdvojeni?

----------


## VeraM

Evo mene padobranca. Koje su to membrane koje treba mijenjati? Ja imam rucnu koju koristi jedno 2 mjeseca svakih par dana od kad radim da ostavim mlijeko maloj. Jel to vrijedi i za rucne izdajalice? I ikakav bi bio parvilan nacin ciscenja? Ja ju operem s detergentom za sude scaki put i svako 10 ak dana otkuham u vodi s bocicama i dudama? Je to ok.? Sorry na totalnom offu al si me Kaae zatekla s tim membranama.

----------


## Kaae

Koliko znam, rucna izdajalica nema membrane. Obicno se sastoje od tek nekoliko dijelova i ok ih je prati tako kako ih peres. 

Ovo su membrane i ventili jednog proizvodjaca, ovo drugog...

----------


## Mariskaa

> Za izdajanje dovoljne kolicine mlijeka za bebu koja ce biti odvojena od tebe od 7 ujutro do 8 navecer svaki drugi dan, ja bih ti svakako preporucila dvostruku elektricnu izdajalicu. Hoces li imati vremea za izdajanje na poslu? Idealno bi bilo izdajati svakih 3h dok beba i ti niste zajedno. 
> 
> Za preporuku izdajalice, to je sve individualno. Ja bih svakako uzela nesto za sto su dodatni/rezervni dijelovi dostupni na trzistu, pogotovo ako mislis da ces izdajati neko duze vrijeme. Pod tim mislim na razne velicine onih skoljki za dojke, rezervne membrane, cijevi, itd. Ucinkovitost izdajalice ovisi o tome kako ona i njeni dijelovi pristaju na dojke, plus sto komponente moraju biti u top formi. Membrane, recimo, treba mijenjati redovito i cesto.
> 
> Koliko je stara beba? Koliko joj obroka treba dok ste razdvojeni?


Ona je sad 13 mj a sisa često. Po noći zna i po 3-4 puta. Ne pratim sat dam kad ona želi. Po danu ujutro obavezno, onda nakon doručka, kad ide spavati, poslije buđenja, poslije ručka, prije večere i za spavanje. Kao mala puno i stalno sisa. I ne bi htjela prestati kad krenem raditi
I da, imat ću vremena na poslu. 
Sa svim tim pumpama, membranama sam ostala zbunjena.

----------


## Kaae

To su dijelovi izdajalica, vise manje sve funkcioniraju po istom principu. Morat ces pogledati sto je dostupno na trzistu (koji proizvodjaci), a onda i koje dodatne dijelove imaju u redovnoj ponudi na hrvatskom trzistu. Ne odgovaraju sve izdajalice svima.

----------


## Mariskaa

Hvala na pomoći.

----------


## slavonika

Ne znam gdje da pitam pa ću probati ovdje, možda mi savjetnica znat reći kome se obratiti; naime na fb se proteže tema izdajalica u rodilištima i (ne) imanji istih. Po porodu dijete je odveženo u drugi grad na intezivnu i u bolnici gdje sam ležala mi je rečeno da nema izdajalice a bolnica je prijatelj djece pa bi trebala imati. Uz vašu pomoć smo to prebodrili i beba doji. Kome se požaliti, bolnici, unicefu..?? Ne želim da se ijedna majka nađe u takvoj situaciji u kojoj sam bila. Srećom mi smo uspjeli sa dojenjem, pitam se kolike su majke odustale od dojenja radi nečije lijenosti ili nemara??

----------


## Kaae

Jesi li u SOS grupi? Mozes tamo pitati, na tom topicu. Pitat cu i ja pa ti javiti ovdje.

----------


## Kaae

Javi se UNICEF-u na info@unicef.hr, a pozaliti bi se trebala rodilistu i Ministarstvu zdravstva.

----------


## slavonika

Da da u grupi sam, a požalit ću se to je sigurno. Hvala

----------


## slavonika

I kaae puuuno ti hvala, ti si me vodila kroz prve dane nakon poroda

----------


## Kaae

Nema na cemu; drago mi je da ste uspjeli.  :Smile:

----------

